# Richiuso il libro, torniamo sulla strada



## divina

Ciao.

¿Qué quiere decir "Richiuso il libro, torniamo sulla strada" en español aquí?

Richiuso il libro, torniamo sulla strada.
Non per cercare i Latin Kings: "parlamentare" con loro richiede un rapporto di fiducia, malleverie e autorizzazioni che non si improvvisano. Ma per verificare cosa pensano del fenomeno i latinos di Genova. Dai ragazzini del nostro primo incontro traspare una punta d'invidia per i pandilleros.

Cerré el libro, nos damos la vuelta en la calle.
No para buscar a los Latin Kings, "parlamentar" con ellos requiere una relación de confianza, seguridad y autorizaciones que no se improvisan.‬ Sino para verificar qué piensan/opinan del fenómeno de los latinos en Génova. De los niños de nuestro primer encuentro transparenta/se ve/se nota un toque de envidia a los pandilleros.

¿Qué opinan uds.?
¿De qué libro habla?
Grazie.


----------



## 0scar

Dice "Cerrado el libro, volvimos a la calle.", pero no se de que habla.


----------



## ursu-lab

Creo que con "libro" se refiere a la teoría y con "strada/calle" a la práctica, al trabajo de campo, es decir la vida real con sus problemas reales. Algo como:

Después de la teoría, volvemos a la realidad.



> No para buscar a los Latin Kings, "parlamentar" con ellos requiere una  relación de confianza, seguridad y autorizaciones que no se improvisan.‬  Sino para verificar qué opinan del fenómeno de  los latinos de Génova. A los chicos de nuestro primer encuentro se  les nota un toque de envidia hacia los pandilleros.


----------



## flljob

0scar said:


> Dice "Cerrado el libro, volvimos a la calle.", pero no se de que habla.


 
No dice volvimos, dice volvamos o volvemos.

Me parece una construcción absoluta, como se usa en español.

Terminada la cena, bailemos.
Cerrado el libro, platiquemos.


----------



## Neuromante

Y diría "Después de la teoría, volvamos a la calle" No veo ningún problema en conservar literalmente la segunda parte de la frase.

Y cambiaría el verbo "Verificare". En español "verificar" implica la comprobación empírica de algo que *ya se sabe* que no parece estar en el contexto. Quizás un simple "saber" funcione mejor aquí.


----------



## 0scar

Sí, dice _"Cerrado el libro, volvemos a la calle."_
Y lo de cerrar el libro es literal, yo encontré el contexto. En el párrafo anterior, la autora, una periodista enviada a Genova, lee un libro: «Il fantasma delle bande" para ponerse en tema.

http://italy.indymedia.org/news/2006/05/1072999.php


----------



## Larroja

ursu-lab said:


> Creo que con "libro" se refiere a la teoría y con "strada/calle" a la práctica, al trabajo de campo, es decir la vida real con sus problemas reales. Algo como:
> 
> Después de la teoría, volvemos a la realidad.



Sono d'accordo con questa interpretazione, ma ci vedrei un'esortazione in quel "torniamo", e dunque in spagnolo un congiuntivo: cerrado el libro, volvamos a la calle.


----------



## LAERRANTE

Larroja said:


> Sono d'accordo con questa interpretazione, ma ci vedrei un'esortazione in quel "torniamo", e dunque in spagnolo un congiuntivo: cerrado el libro, volvamos a la calle.




Perfettamente d'accordo! Congiuntivo!


----------



## 0scar

*Volvamos* es* imperativo*, no subjuntivo, una exortación se hace en modo *imperativo.*
Pero está escrito en presente indicativo y en castellano debe quedarse igual.


----------



## Larroja

0scar said:


> *Volvamos* es* imperativo*, no subjuntivo, una exortación se hace en modo *imperativo.*
> Pero está escrito en presente indicativo y en castellano debe quedarse igual.



Error mío: dije subjuntivo conciente de que en español, y en italiano también en este caso, imperativo y subjuntivo de la segunda persona plural coinciden.


----------



## flljob

Richiuso il libro, torniamo sulla strada. Non per cercare i Latin Kings: «parlamentare» con loro richiede un rapporto di fiducia...

Son posibles el subjuntivo presente y el inidicativo presente. 
Cerrado el libro, volvemos a la calle. No para buscar a los Latin kings...
Cerrado el libro, volvamos a la calle. No para buscar...

Con subjuntivo es una invitación. Invita al lector a ir a la calle.
Con indicativo está describiendo.
Cuál sea la intención del escritor, invitar o describir, la entenderán los italianos.
Saludos


----------



## Neuromante

Aquí en español va *un subjuntivo*. Los tiempos verbales se deben usar de acuerdo a lo que se está diciendo, no existe una correspondencia absoluta entre las lenguas, ese es uno de los motivos para pedir siempre el contexto. ¿Es igual la frecuencia de uso de los distintos pasados en las dos lenguas? No, ¿verdad? ¿Se usa el condicional en italiano en montones de frases donde en español usa el subjuntivo? Sí ¿verdad? Pues aquí lo mismo.

Para usar el indicativo tendría que estarse enunciando un listado de cosas que se están haciendo y no es el caso. Para eso tendría que ser algo del tipo "Después de acabar/acabado el libro, salimos a la calle"


----------



## flljob

Cerrado el libro, me dispongo a meditar sobre lo leído.
Cerrado el libro, comemos.

No es necesario el subjuntivo.


----------



## Neuromante

Cerrado el libro, comamos.

Si dices: Cerrado el libro salimos a la calle" el resto del texto pierde toda la lógica, sería torpe.


----------



## flljob

Imagínate que estás describiendo una situación:

Estoy leyendo un libro interesantísimo, me siento cansado de leer, cerrado el libro salgo a respirar aire fresco.
Estamos leyendo un libro y nos sentimos cansados, yo de leer y tú de oír. Cerrado el libro salimos a respirar aire fresco.


----------



## Neuromante

Una vez hemos cerrado el libro; salgamos a la calle.
Eso es lo que pone el texto.

No me están contando que han cerrado un libro y después han salido a la calle. Me están diciendo que el libro ha sido cerrado y me invitan a salir a la calle.


----------



## flljob

Neuromante said:


> No me están contando que han cerrado un libro y después han salido a la calle. Me están diciendo que el libro ha sido cerrado y me invitan a salir a la calle.


 
Lo que yo entiendo es Cerrado el libro, volvemos a la calle.


----------



## ursu-lab

flljob said:


> Lo que yo entiendo es Cerrado el libro, volvemos a la calle.



Dipende da come continua la frase. Così da sola non è chiaro. In italiano il congiuntivo e l'indicativo col soggetto "noi" sono identici, per cui senza sapere cosa dice dopo è impossibile dire con certezza se corrisponde a "volvemos (nel senso descrittivo: prima faccio una cosa, poi ne faccio un'altra) o a "volvamos" esortativo (su, andiamo!).

Cioè, è inutile discutere perché avete ragione tutti e due


----------



## flljob

ursu-lab said:


> Dipende da come continua la frase. Cioè, è inutile discutere perché avete ragione tutti e due


 
Que es lo que puse en un mensaje previo. También dije que un italiano estaría en posibilidad de dilucidarlo. La traducción dependerá de cómo lo *sientan* los italianos.

Saludos


----------



## 0scar

Los italianos ya dijeron que es una _exhortación, _y el enlace con el *contexto completo* lo puse yo más arriba.


----------



## flljob

Richiuso il libro, torniamo sulla strada. Non per cercare i Latin Kings: «parlamentare» con loro richiede un rapporto di fiducia, malleverie e autorizzazioni che non si improvvisano. Ma per verificare cosa pensano del fenomeno i latinos di Genova. 

A mí me parece una pura descripción. No veo ninguna exhortación.

Saludos


----------



## honeyheart

ursu-lab said:


> Dipende da come continua la frase. In italiano il congiuntivo e l'indicativo col soggetto  "noi" sono identici, per cui senza sapere cosa dice dopo è impossibile  dire con certezza se corrisponde a "volvemos" o a "volvamos".


 Pero si ahí mismo está lo que sigue:



divina said:


> Richiuso il libro, torniamo sulla strada.  Non per cercare i Latin Kings: "parlamentare" con loro richiede un rapporto di fiducia, malleverie e autorizzazioni che non si improvvisano. Ma per verificare cosa pensano del fenomeno i latinos di Genova. Dai ragazzini del nostro primo incontro traspare una punta d'invidia per i pandilleros.





Yo también pienso que la frase va en indicativo.


P.D.: Divina, ¿por qué tanto interés en los artículos sobre latinoamericanos en Italia?


----------



## ursu-lab

flljob said:


> Que es lo que puse en un mensaje previo. También dije que un italiano estaría en posibilidad de dilucidarlo. La traducción dependerá de cómo lo *sientan* los italianos.
> 
> Saludos



Se non si sa come continua è impossibile dirlo con certezza. Potrebbe proseguire con una descrizione (per es. sta raccontando al presente storico una serie di attività che ha svolto) o potrebbe dire cosa *bisogna fare *per risolvere il problema delle bande giovanili latine e in quel caso sarebbe un congiuntivo esortativo.
Boh?


----------



## VICTOR-M

flljob said:


> Richiuso il libro, torniamo sulla strada. Non per cercare i Latin Kings: «parlamentare» con loro richiede un rapporto di fiducia...
> 
> Son posibles el subjuntivo presente y el inidicativo presente.
> Cerrado el libro, volvemos a la calle. No para buscar a los Latin kings...
> Cerrado el libro, volvamos a la calle. No para buscar...
> 
> Con subjuntivo es una invitación. Invita al lector a ir a la calle.
> Con indicativo está describiendo.
> Cuál sea la intención del escritor, invitar o describir, la entenderán los italianos.
> Saludos


 

Sono d'accordo con flijob e nel caso specifico io lo interpreto più come una descrizione piuttosto che un invito.


----------



## gatogab

divina said:


> Ciao.
> 
> ¿Qué quiere decir "Richiuso il libro, torniamo sulla strada" en español aquí?
> **¿De qué libro habla?*
> Grazie.


 
*Si no lo sabes tú...

Si es un libro hipotético (un modo de decir), entonces subjuntivo.
Si es un libro libro, de páginas de papel, entonces indicativo.


----------



## ursu-lab

gatogab said:


> *Si no lo sabes tú...
> 
> Si es un libro hipotético (un modo de decir), entonces subjuntivo.
> Si es un libro libro, de páginas de papel, entonces indicativo.



No entiendo la relación gramatical entre un modo verbal y la realidad o la virtualidad de un libro...

Si está *explicando *algo que *ya ha pasado* es un indicativo (p_resente storico_):

_Cerrado el libro, bajamos a la calle y hablamos con los chicos. Los invitamos a una pastelería. Allí empiezan a discutir y uno le pega una paliza tremenda a otro..._



> Non per cercare i Latin Kings: "parlamentare" con loro richiede un  rapporto di fiducia, malleverie e autorizzazioni che non si  improvvisano. Ma per verificare cosa pensano del fenomeno i latinos di  Genova. *Dai ragazzini del nostro primo incontro traspare una punta  d'invidia per i pandilleros.*


Por esta última frase (y por el texto de *todo *el artículo que se puede leer en el enlace de Oscar) se entiende *perfectamente *que ya hablaron con los chicos (*volvieron a la calle y tuvieron un primer encuentro)*, así que se trata de una *narración de un hecho ocurrido en el pasado *explicado al presente (indicativo). 

En resumen, es un *indicativo* fijo. No hay ningúna exhortación.


----------



## Larroja

flljob said:


> Richiuso il libro, torniamo sulla strada.
> Con subjuntivo es una invitación. Invita al lector a ir a la calle.
> Con indicativo está describiendo.
> Cuál sea la intención del escritor, invitar o describir, la entenderán los italianos.



La intención del autor la entenderán los italianos sólo si se les da contexto suficiente como para excluir una forma u otra. Porque lo que viene antes no lo sabemos, y puede ser cualquier cosa. 
A mí a primera vista me pareció que cerrar el libro equivalía a decir "vamos de la teoría a la práctica", y ese "torniamo" era una invitación. Pero el problema no era mi desquiciada imaginación, sino la *falta de contexto*. 

Como Divina ha desaparecido, y seguimos dándole vueltas a un asunto que puesto así resulta irresolvible, he buscado el contexto, aquí está: Genova, la Quito d'Italia.

Como queda cristalino leyendo el artículo, el libro es un libro _real_, de papel y tinta, titulado _ Il fantasma delle bande. Genova e i latinos_, la periodista autora de la frase incriminada lo ha leído, ha hecho un resumen de su contenido para sus lectores, y ahora quiere ver qué opinan los latinos de Genova de los panderilleros. Cierra el libro y se va a la calle. Ahora sí, podemos estar seguros de que no invita a nadie: _cerrado el libro, volvemos_ (vosotros, mis lectores, conmigo) _a la calle_.


----------



## ursu-lab

Solo un ultimo commento. Il fatto che si tratti di un libro reale o no non è importante per decidere se usare un congiuntivo o un indicativo. Quello che conta è il contenuto del testo, cioè il tipo di testo, che in questo caso è narrativo-descrittivo.

Faccio un esempio pratico: mio figlio è chiuso in casa a studiare e non esce da due giorni. Se gli dico:

_Mettiamo via i libri e guardiamo un film._

Uso un congiuntivo esortativo e traduco:

_dejemos los libros y veamos una película._

E anche questi libri sono fatti di carta e scritti con l'inchiostro...


----------



## Larroja

ursu-lab said:


> Solo un ultimo commento. Il fatto che si tratti di un libro reale o no non è importante per decidere se usare un congiuntivo o un indicativo.



Certo, che non cambia niente, ci mancherebbe! Non dimentichiamo però che una delle domande di Divina, che ha portato questa discussione molto più lontano di quanto dovesse andare, era: 



divina said:


> ¿Qué opinan uds.?
> ¿De qué libro habla?



Anche in questo caso, il contesto non lascia nessun dubbio. Parla di un libro vero, e non di elucubrazioni tra teoria e pratica come quelle che io e te, Ursu, ci siamo spinte a fare. 

Non solo. Oscar aveva già trovato il contesto nel post numero 6. Questo mio è l'intervento numero 30!


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Larroja, 

Sì, parla di un libro vero: segue un breve estratto del testo.

"Xzy, genitori cileni, sa persino indicare il libro giusto sull'argomento: «Il fantasma delle bande" [....  ]. Una bella soddisfazione per [..............]  i due sociologi delle migrazioni curatori del libro (Fratelli F.  Editori)."

Pare, appunto, che il libro venga aperto per leggere alcune spiegazioni sulle bande in questione e poi ... _[dopo avere] _Richiuso il libro, torniamo sulla strada.  

Spero sia d'aiuto  a presto!


----------



## ursu-lab

Larroja said:


> Certo, che non cambia niente, ci mancherebbe! Non dimentichiamo però che una delle domande di Divina, che ha portato questa discussione molto più lontano di quanto dovesse andare, era:
> 
> In effetti, le sarebbe bastato leggere per intero l'articolo che *lei* stava traducendo e dove il libro veniva citato all'inizio...
> Anche in questo caso, il contesto non lascia nessun dubbio. Parla di un libro vero, e non di elucubrazioni tra teoria e pratica come quelle che io e te, Ursu, ci siamo spinte a fare.
> 
> La mia "elucubrazione" tra teoria e pratica risale al post 3  Gli altri miei commenti riguardavano regole grammaticali sui modi verbali (indicativo/congiuntivo) costruite secondo criteri arbitrari.
> 
> Non solo. Oscar aveva già trovato il contesto nel post numero 6. Questo mio è l'intervento numero 30!
> 
> Se abbiamo fatto 30, facciamo pure 31! Anzi, 32!



Alla prossima!


----------



## gatogab

ursu-lab said:


> No entiendo la relación gramatical entre un modo verbal y la realidad o la virtualidad de un libro...
> Si está *explicando *algo que *ya ha pasado* es un indicativo (p_resente storico_):





> Si es un libro libro, de páginas de papel, entonces indicativo.


Esto porque en un libro de tapas de cartón y hojas de papel, generalmente se está leyendo, se cierra cuando , por ejemplo, se cansa de la lectura y va de paseo por el parque *volvemos* a la calle


> Si es un libro hipotético (un modo de decir), entonces subjuntivo.


Si es un modo de decir, cerremos el libro y *volvamos* a la calle, a la realidad, es subjuntivo.

Es tan simple, que seguramente por eso te cuesta entenderlo.


----------



## Neuromante

¿Y nadie se ha planteado como se dice en español?
Por que sea cual sea el significado de la frase y el verbo en italiano, lo cierto es que en español lo que se diría es "Salgamos a la calle" Sobre todo cuando el contexto *real* es: Un enlace entre una parte de un artículo sobre Latin King y la siguiente. Eso es lo que hace esa frase dentro del texto: Servir de enlace entre dos secciones del mismo. Y en español lo normal -Lo que funciona dentro de la lengua- es: "Cerrado el libro salgamos a la calle" Acabar una parte-----empezar una parte nueva.


----------



## flljob

Neuromante said:


> ¿Y nadie se ha planteado como se dice en español?
> Por que sea cual sea el significado de la frase y el verbo en italiano, lo cierto es que en español lo que se diría es "Salgamos a la calle" Sobre todo cuando el contexto *real* es: Un enlace entre una parte de un artículo sobre Latin King y la siguiente. Eso es lo que hace esa frase dentro del texto: Servir de enlace entre dos secciones del mismo. Y en español lo normal -Lo que funciona dentro de la lengua- es: "Cerrado el libro salgamos a la calle" Acabar una parte-----empezar una parte nueva.


 
No necesariamente. 
Cerrado el libro, volvemos a la calle a platicar con los pandilleros. Solo está describiendo, usando un presente histórico, lo que ya sucedió. 
Si dijera: cerremos el libro y volvemos a la calle sí que sería ilógica.

Saludos


----------

